# Pinnacle Systems PCTV USB2 - TV Tuner



## alex_holker (Sep 28, 2003)

I bought one of these on the reccomendations from the store staff, as I wanted to connect my brand-new Playstation 2 to my laptop. I was sorely disappointed by the results. First off, the ports on the TV tuner did not include those on the standard PS2 cord (the standard Red/Yellow/White). It is probably possible to buy an adaptor or another cord, but for 250AUD, you really don't want to, especially since the staff member knew I wanted to connect the PS2 and said nothing about other requirements. Secondly, and more seriously, the software for the tuner prevented my computer's access to the internet. An uninstall was not enough to fix this, and I had to resort to a system restore.

If you haven't noticed yet, I do not recommend the purchase of this TV tuner.

Alex


----------



## Rachael9286 (Jul 12, 2004)

Okies thanks for letting us know


----------



## pgoodma (Apr 29, 2004)

Ihave a friend who installed the PCTV USB2 card and couldn't get it working right. He took it back in disgust not having the troubleshooting savvy to find a fix. 

Now He is trying to use USB headsets with digitzer pods for Dragon Naturally Speaking. Every time he tries to hook one up and install the drivers the Toshiba laptop recognizes it as a pctv device and he can't install the drivers for the USB microphone! XP even shows pop up balloons for new hardware found and there are two which alternate between the pctv device and the USB microphone. He cancels the install wizard for the pctv device and proceeds with the install for the USB microphone. The machine promptly recognizes the installed microphone as the pctv device!

I helped him go into the device manager and disable the pctv device. The system won't allow uninstalling the program that runs it from add remove programs (uninstall procedure quits with errors), so we went through the listed drivers for the device and removed anything that wasn't originated by Microsoft. Also removed any directories associated with Pinnacle though I had to move one folder to a different location before it would allow removing it and two files in it. YES we tried a system restore but he didn't bring this problem to me until after the appropriate restore date became unavailable! JEEZZUSS

That worked briefly but now when he reboots it is just as likely to recognize te USB headset with digitizer pod as a pctv device. I currentl (by phone) have him doing a regedit to remove any keys that have to do with Pinnacle and we hope this works. 

Anyone have any advice on this one?


----------

